# on the move agian



## gail1 (Mar 21, 2015)

due to my mental health issues and overdosing behavoir my social worker has put me forward for supported living you get a flat all white goods suplied and theres someone there 24 hours a day. i have an assessment on monday and im so nervous that i will cock it up but my sw has assured me that i will be ok. i have been in hospital twice in last 3 weeks with ods the last one i endded up with a bs of 1.4 this way of coping has to stop befor it ends badly. im looking forward to monday but so nervous as my self confedence is at ground zero


----------



## Redkite (Mar 21, 2015)

Ah I really hope you get the flat Gail, it sounds perfect for giving you a nice fresh start 
One day you'll look back and be amazed and proud at how far you've come. xx


----------



## BobbieH (Mar 21, 2015)

Good luck with your assessment on Monday Gail. Have faith in yourself, you will be fine.  Please let us know  how you get on.


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm sure it will go well Gail and it's an excellent idea for you to have support at hand when you need it. Keep us posted please and good luck for Monday.


----------



## Lindarose (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi Gail I'm wishing you all the best for Monday and look forward to hearing that all went well I'm sure it will xx


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 21, 2015)

We are all behind you Gail, Good luck


----------



## banjo (Mar 21, 2015)

Good luck gail. I,m sure it will all go swimmingly


----------



## gail1 (Mar 22, 2015)

thankyou all am so nervouse


----------



## Copepod (Mar 22, 2015)

Just be yourself, Gail, that you get the right place for you to live. If you're nervous, that's fine, just part of who you are and what you're feeling.


----------



## KateR (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm sure you'll be fine Gail. The place sounds perfect for you.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 22, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## Bloden (Mar 22, 2015)

It's only natural to feel nervous, but I'm sure you'll be fine.  Living in a flat with support sounds perfect for you. Good luck, Gail.


----------



## gail1 (Mar 22, 2015)

thanks everyone


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 22, 2015)

Let us know how things go


----------



## spiritfree (Mar 23, 2015)

Good luck Gail. I'm sure you will be ok. Just think after your meeting you will be getting a lovely flat with someone there to help you if you need them..I will be thinking about you.


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 23, 2015)

Sounds great Gail, I hope it's nice and homely and you love it.  I'd be nervous too, but I'm sure it'll be great


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2015)

How are things going Gail? I hope all is OK with you, thinking of you


----------

